# EJBs funktionieren im OC4J nicht mehr



## bronks (23. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe in meinen Comp eine neue Platte reingesetzt und alles neu eingerichtet. Alle Pfade sind wie auf der alten Platte. JDKs und den JDev hab ich 1:1 rüberkopiert. Wenn ich aus dem JDeveloper eine EJB in den EmbeddedOC4J deployen will, dann erhalte ich folgendes:


```
05/03/23 22:46:30 Auto-deploying - compiling and loading... 

error #750: initialization error: file java\lang\Object.class not found on classpath C:\jdeveloper\jdev\... blabla ...
```

Wieso und warum: Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich die EAR in den JBoss werfe, dann funktioniert es, aber halt nicht in dem eingebauten OC4J. Die Libs stehen dort, wo sie schon immer waren und der Classpath ist auch der alte. Dann habe ich das ganze nocheinmal per Hand installiert und nix.

 Der JDev ist auf jede Dateibewegung sehr empfindlich und quittiert es mit nichtsaussagenden und irreführenden Meldungen, aber das ...    Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Gibt es dafür evtl. eine einfache Erklärung? Tips? Ideen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mrz 2005)

initialization error: file java\lang\Object.class not found on classpath C:\jdeveloper\jdev\... blabla 

Das heißt wohl soviel wie "Dein JavaSDK ist nicht im Classpath von dem EmbeddedOC4J"


----------



## bronks (25. Mrz 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Das heißt wohl soviel wie "Dein JavaSDK ist nicht im Classpath von dem EmbeddedOC4J"


Eigentlich schon, aber auf eine besondere Weise wieder nicht. Ich hab dem OC4J die rt.jar gewaltsam aufgezwungen, seit dem funktioniert es. Es ist aber schon etwas merkwürdig, daß der OC4J das beim kopieren vergessen hat ...


----------



## bronks (29. Mrz 2005)

Hier die endgültige Klärung des Problems:

Nach der Neuinstallation war die "JAVA-HOME"-Variable auf JDK1.5.0 gesetzt, welches der OC4J irgendwie nicht mag.


----------

